# Gewinnt die Quantum G-Force GF 30



## Bottroper (17. Januar 2021)

Hallo. 
Ich würde mich gerne für den Newsletter anmelden.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (18. Januar 2021)

Bottroper schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich würde mich gerne für den Newsletter anmelden.



Schau auf unsere Startseite anglerboard.de und scroll nach unten. Da findest du alle Infos zur Newsletter-Anmeldung.


----------



## Dorschjäger (18. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
ich würde mich gerne für den Newsletter anmelden.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Januar 2021)

Dorschjäger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde mich gerne für den Newsletter anmelden.


Auch für dich, 
Schau auf unsere Startseite anglerboard.de und scroll nach unten. Da findest du alle Infos zur Newsletter-Anmeldung.


----------



## Sven G (3. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mich schon mehrfach probiert anzumelden nur kommt keine Bestätigungsmail.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (5. Februar 2021)

Sven G schrieb:


> Ich habe mich schon mehrfach probiert anzumelden nur kommt keine Bestätigungsmail.


Hallo Sven,
schick mir entweder hier im AB eine Unterhaltung oder eine Mail an rebecca.hoffmann@mup-verlag.de. Dann seh ich mir das an.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Februar 2021)

Geht mir genauso mit diesem Anmeldeportal, das dient nur dazu um EMail Adressen zu bekommen. Gewinnen tut eh keiner, die volle Verarschung


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (15. Februar 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso mit diesem Anmeldeportal, das dient nur dazu um EMail Adressen zu bekommen. Gewinnen tut eh keiner, die volle Verarschung


Na, es gewinnt schon jemand. Das kann ich dir garantieren.


----------



## wolverine 7878 (1. März 2021)

Die Rolle würde ich gern gewinnen. Passt exakt zu meiner Zanderrute. tight lines


----------



## homerxl (3. März 2021)

Bin angemeldet


----------



## homerxl (3. März 2021)

Bin angemeldet


----------



## Memmingen (9. März 2021)

Abu Carcia Carabus Cassiopeia


----------



## Jurben (10. März 2021)

Memmingen schrieb:


> Abu Carcia Carabus Cassiopeia


Falsches Gewinnspiel


----------



## Nuesse (10. März 2021)

Jurben schrieb:


> Falsches Gewinnspiel


Im ersten Moment hab ich gedacht er spricht ein Gebet


----------

